# Finally Got a good Smallie!!



## whj812 (Oct 14, 2007)

This morning I took the old tin machine out and did some bass fishing. Didnt have much luck, but I did manage to boat a nice smallie. She put up a good fight too!! This thing was a mean fish I tell you. Pulled me around the front of the boat a couple of times. 

I got him on another Senko, covered with coffee. I took coffee grounds and put in a zip-lock bag and put some soft plastics in it. Its not as good as impregnated soft plastics, but its the next best thing. 

Here is a pic of the Smallie that I got this morning. I guess it went about 3-3.5lb or so.


----------



## pbw (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice catch. I had a bummer day didn't get a bite.


----------



## whj812 (Oct 14, 2007)

I didnt for a few hours then I got that smallie. Then another drought, changed up a bit. I found some different type structure a long sloping rocky point, and got a spot and a largemouth off of it.

Other than that, i had no other bites.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice Smallie - I like the coffee idea. I have been adding a little coffee to my worms as i pour them and it seems to work really well. They smell good!~

Also, when you fish early in te morning the bass need a little coffee to wake up


----------



## whj812 (Oct 15, 2007)

I first read about it here, I think from you. Then last month in Bassmaster I saw where a company was making Coffee lures.

I wanted a way to get the smell on my baits that I already have. So me and my fishing buddy, came up with the coffee grounds soaking idea. Seems to work pretty good. Even after fishing for 30-45 min with the same lure the coffee smell is still potent.


----------



## Jim (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice fish! good job on the coffee stuff.


Esquired...That picture is funny LOL!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 15, 2007)

That is a self portrait before I have my second cup of coffee!


----------



## SMDave (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow! I have yet to catch a smallie over 2 lbs. Good catching! I also read that coffee grind article, I will have to see how it works.


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 15, 2007)

Smallies fight 10 to 1 over largemouth. 

Nice smallie.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice catch! I may have to try that coffee ground idea


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 16, 2007)

Also what works is copeahagen snuff. I do not do it all the time b/c I want it all for myself, but the snuff works, not long cut or anything else mainly the snuff.


----------

